# Fair price for an Axanthic Carpet?



## Chipewah (Mar 26, 2018)

Good morning members,

I am keen to get an Axanthic Carpet Python (Preferably pure Coastal but that isn't set in stone) and I am wondering what a fair price for a hatchling would be?

I have spoken to a couple of breeders who will have some next season but it is hard to gauge a price for one. I know Axanthic Carpets are still somewhat new but I want to know that I am going to pay a fair price for one and not be over charged.

Any assistance in what you think a fair price would be will be appreciated.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 26, 2018)

Het pure AX coastals go for 800-1200, 

An ax coastal sold for 3,000 on a well known reptile sales page last month within a week.

You also pay more for a good quality ax where some look a bit wonk


----------



## Chipewah (Mar 26, 2018)

Bl69aze, thanks for your reply. 

I have been offered two Het Ax for $700 but they aren't confirmed male & female yet and I don't want to have to wait for 3 to 4 years to try and breed one and then another 3 to 4 years to breed that one.

I have spoken to a few breeders who say they will have some full Axanthics later this year and I have been provided with a few different prices ranging between $2500 to $3500 thousand from some of the breeders. As I haven't actually seen any full Axanthics posted for sale anywhere, or at least not the prices, I am just unsure what kind of price would be reasonable? While $2500 to $3500 is a lot to pay for an animal, if it is pure coastal and looks the part then I don't mind as I have paid $1800 for a dog before. I am hoping that I can negotiate a deal with the breeders and that if I pay that kind of money I am hoping I can get to pick which animal I want and don't just get left with the left overs. A full Coastal Axanthic is still a semi rare animal but for that price I am hoping to get something that is a real eye catcher.

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 27, 2018)

You want something that is an outstanding animal expect to pay an outstanding price. At 2.5k you will not get a top of the line animal. And I would be surprised if your breeder is happy to negotiate on price. (Not if its a reputable breeder)

3k plus is a fair price for these at the moment.


----------



## Mick666 (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm paying $1000 for a het female, Including freight. I got an unproven male ax for $500 which i think is a bargain. Hopefully this girl will prove him out and I can make some ghosts next year.

this is Arnie, the male. He was bred to a female caramel this season, a few of the offspring inherited his stripe, some look almost jag like. one has a batman symbol on his head.


----------



## Chipewah (Mar 27, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> You want something that is an outstanding animal expect to pay an outstanding price. At 2.5k you will not get a top of the line animal. And I would be surprised if your breeder is happy to negotiate on price. (Not if its a reputable breeder)
> 
> 3k plus is a fair price for these at the moment.



Hey Pauls_Pythons, thanks for the reply.

For $2500 I am not expecting to get the pick of the bunch, I don't think I would be able to get that period. Well not if a real stunning animal was in the clutch as I know breeders keep the best for themselves for future breeding projects but I was more thinking for the $3500 I would be hoping to get a quality animal and not what might be left over. When I was referring to negotiating, I was more referring to getting to pick rather than just be given whats left over.

I am not against paying that kind of money and have no problem with them charging that much either. I understand that Coastal Carpets are still somewhat rare and supply and demand is what determines price.

As I am fairly new to snakes I just wanted to make sure I was not going to pay way over what they are worth hence my thread and wanting some info about the prices I was quoted. Like everyone, I want to know I am not getting ripped off but in saying that, I don't mind paying good money for quality. I hope I didn't offend anyone with my post as that is not my aim and if they are worth $3000 or more then that's what they are worth and I know how much I need to save. 

I am guessing I have about 8 months to save that much as that's about when the new hatchies should be coming?
[doublepost=1522139208,1522138615][/doublepost]


Mick666 said:


> I'm paying $1000 for a het female, Including freight. I got an unproven male ax for $500 which i think is a bargain. Hopefully this girl will prove him out and I can make some ghosts next year.
> 
> this is Arnie, the male. He was bred to a female caramel this season, a few of the offspring inherited his stripe, some look almost jag like. one has a batman symbol on his head.
> View attachment 323690



Hey Mick666, the male you got for $500 looks like a great snake. I hope when you breed him to the het it proves him out. 

A pure Ghost Coastal is what I really want but few breeders would be willing to part with them at the moment and if they did, I'm sure it would cost a small fortune. 

I am happy to purchase a normal Axanthic (Preferably pure Coastal) and try to breed some myself down the track. The Ghost's that Wayne and Deb Larks have are the best that I have seen. All of their snakes are good though, or at least the ones they post pictures of. No one post pictures of their mongrels


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 27, 2018)

All I can suggest is research the seller.
Not (only) to see if they are genuine but to compare prices. Can sometimes work out but I find that once I find the animal I want I just pay the asking price. I know I have quality because I did the groundwork early on. (If that makes sense)

Dont throw 3k into a paypal account and send it off before doing your due diligence either. There are some scum out there that you may come across and they tend to prey on those who aren't as street wise as old b******* like me.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 27, 2018)

Chipewah said:


> Hey Pauls_Pythons, thanks for the reply.
> 
> For $2500 I am not expecting to get the pick of the bunch, I don't think I would be able to get that period. Well not if a real stunning animal was in the clutch as I know breeders keep the best for themselves for future breeding projects but I was more thinking for the $3500 I would be hoping to get a quality animal and not what might be left over. When I was referring to negotiating, I was more referring to getting to pick rather than just be given whats left over.
> 
> ...


Mongrel pythons are the best ones


----------



## Chipewah (Mar 28, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Mongrel pythons are the best ones



Hahaha, yes mongrels can make the best pets but they rarely picture well.


----------

